# Finishing a calf for slaughter



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi 
I need some advice ......... I have a 900lb black hide steer calf that I want to slaughter 

questions are how quickly can I increase the corn to free choice corn and little to no roughage

when is he "done" I have 1300lbs of corn will that be enough

need help in TN


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I believe the feed conversion for corn is about seven pounds of corn for one pound of weight gain. Thus, your 1,300 pounds of corn should put on about 200 pounds if it is the sole source of feed. If the steer has been provided corn in the past, you could pretty well switch over over-night. However, you might consider soaking the corn for a couple of days before hand to soften it. Just use a bucket system with about five buckets. Let the corn soak and feed on the fifth day. Then put corn and water in that bucket in a rotation. Increase in feed efficiency may not be all that great, but then it is not a whole lot of extra work either. Be sure the steer has access to all of the clean, fresh water it wants and a mineral block.

Ken S. in WC TN


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

About 20 lbs per day is considered enougn to fatten a steer. If he isn't part holstien, he should be fat enough to butcher at around 1200 lbs. With good feed he should gain at least 3 or more lbs per day. If you have any legume hay, it will give him needed protien, and keep him from getting looser than a goose. Do you have ear corn or shelled corn? Either way it needs to be ground or it will go straight thru him. He will eat all the corn you give him. I'd start out with no more than 5 pounds a day and increase it a little slowly until you get up to 20 pounds a day taking at least 30 days to do it. I'd feed him twice daily by hand instead of putting him on a self feeder.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks guys I forgot to mention that this is ground shelled corn


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Hi, you will get much better gain if you supplement your corn with a good quality grower, it is well worth the added cost. Talk to your feed dealer.


----------



## mowarren (Mar 2, 2003)

can you fatten a steer on pasture alone??


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Mowarren, yes and no, you can gat good frame and adequate meat from grass fed beef, but for optimum beef, put them on grain for 60 days before slaughter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

Does an animal on that high of energy diet (ground corn) need a mineral as well if so what and how much

I have placed a round bale in lot and I am feeding approx 1 gal 2x daily which will be increasing as he eats more


----------



## cowman (Aug 23, 2002)

A good rule of thumb is is to feed 2 percent of body weight per day. Example: if calf weighs 600 pounds then feed 12 pounds of grain per day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2004)

But how much in the mineral dept?


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

You can buy some loose minerals and just sprinkle some on the feed. However, he should be able to get all the salt and minerals needed from a trace mineral salt block.

Ken S. in WC TN


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> But how much in the mineral dept?


I offer loose mineral free choice. The bag will usually say how much per day, if you want to do it that way.

Jena


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If you get a complete supplement to feed along with your corn you will get better gain, and minerals and vitamins will be included. Trace mineral blocks, as they imply only have trace minerals...... Free feed loose mineral (without salt) also.


----------

